# 8 step stick drills



## theletch1 (May 14, 2004)

Hey all, I've been working a six step escrima drill in class with one of the other aikido-ka there.  We've been told there was an 8 step drill.  Can any of you link me to a write up of it or write out a description of it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Hey all, I've been working a six step escrima drill in class with one of the other aikido-ka there.  We've been told there was an 8 step drill.  Can any of you link me to a write up of it or write out a description of it?



Can you describe the 6 step drill? Maybe I or others could help if we knew more?

Also you may wish to post this question in the FMA section as well 

 :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (May 17, 2004)

Step 1: strike with right, tip of left stick under right arm
Step 2: strike with left, tip of right stick over left shoulder
Step 3: strike with right, left stick draws back vertically on left side
Step 4: strike with left, tip of right stick under left arm
Step 5: strike with right, tip of left stick over right shoulder
Step 6: strike withe left, right stick draws back vertically on right side

That's the best I can do for a description of the drill.  I'm not sure where, exactly, the drill came from.  It's something that one of my classmates and I have been working on our own.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 17, 2004)

We practice a 8 direction 'kata' with the bokken and we have a 13 step thing with the Jo.  I'm not sure if you're asking about an escrima step drill (which I know nothing about) or if you're asking if Aikido people have 8 direction kata with a weapon.

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (May 17, 2004)

It's an escrima drill.  I should probably ask around in the FMA forum.  It's not part of our aikido curriculum, just something I've been working with a classmate.


----------



## Matt (May 17, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> It's an escrima drill.  I should probably ask around in the FMA forum.  It's not part of our aikido curriculum, just something I've been working with a classmate.



The one you are doing is often called 'double siniwalli'. It appears on pp. 104-105 of "Modern Arnis" by the late Remy Presas. I hope it helps, if anyone needed a more fleshed out description as a starting point. 


The long version of Sumbrada makes a nice addition to your repertoire, but studying with a real FMA teacher would really help. At least try to catch some seminars. 

Good Luck, 

Matt


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 17, 2004)

You can try Here for a list of Modern Arnis discussions on this board. You might find the pattern you are looking for.

You can also check Here for a specific discussion on Double.


 :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> It's an escrima drill.  I should probably ask around in the FMA forum.  It's not part of our aikido curriculum, just something I've been working with a classmate.




Problem with asking how to do "the 8'count drill" is that its not a universal pattern across FMA styles and sometimes even within one system, teachers my show it differently. So I can tell you OUR version of the 8 count, but most likely everyone will be telling you a different one! If you can be more specific someone may be able to help you - what system of Eskrima is it from?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## theletch1 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks, guys!  All the info has been a great help.  I don't know of any FMA schools in the area but I'll keep an ear open for seminars in the surrounding area.  Like I said earlier, it's not a part of our aikido curriculum but a couple of us have an insatiable appetite for most anything MA.  While I'm waiting for a seminar to pass by I'll try to find a video or a least pick up the book my Remy Presas to familiarize myself with some of the drills.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys!  All the info has been a great help.  I don't know of any FMA schools in the area but I'll keep an ear open for seminars in the surrounding area.  Like I said earlier, it's not a part of our aikido curriculum but a couple of us have an insatiable appetite for most anything MA.  While I'm waiting for a seminar to pass by I'll try to find a video or a least pick up the book my Remy Presas to familiarize myself with some of the drills.



GM Remy Presas has three books:

Modern Arnis - The Filipino Art of Stick Fighting
by Remy Presas - Also known as the Yellow Book, the cover of the book is Yellow. A good book for te total newbie and beginners. Easily found on E-bay.

Modern Arnis Philippine MArtial Art "Stick Fighting by Remy Presas.
Also know as the Pink Book, the cover of the book is Pink. I like this book also, and lists ranks from when he was teaching in the school system in the PI. I believe http://warriorsden.com/ and Datu Hartman had some copies for sale recently.

The Practical Art of Eskrima By Remy Amador Presas - "Father of Modern Arnis" This book has a white cover. I like this book in particular for the historical points. This book is much harder to obtain. A 2nd edition has been printed in the PI in English recently. Also Renegade aka Datu Hartman might have a copy or know where to get a copy.


Also, Senior Master Dan Anderson has a series of books out as well both electronic and hard copy. You can check out his web page at http://www.danandersonkarate.com/.


Good Luck.
 :asian:


----------

